# Vos fenêtres ?



## Simbouesse (27 Janvier 2009)

Je me posais cette question:
Et vous, comment elles sont vos fenêtres d'appli, etc... ??

Parce que moi c'est du plein écran et j'me demandais si c'était dû au fait que je n'ai qu'un 13'' ou si c'est un vieux réflexe Windowsien...

A vous!


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Janvier 2009)

Ah non, non, moi je préfère avoir de toutes petites fenêtres pour bien me péter les yeux.

Je hais le confort.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Faudrait que je les fasse changer, pour faire poser du double vitrage...
Quand il fait très froid, la chaudière est en marche continuellement !...


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait que je les fasse changer, pour faire poser du double vitrage...
> Quand il fait très froid, la chaudière est en marche continuellement !...



T'as des fenêtres, au moins, toi.

Sale bourge !


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> T'as des fenêtres, au moins, toi.
> 
> Sale bourge !



Ah ! Toi aussi t'as des cartons dans un cadre ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Janvier 2009)

Des fenêtres, c'est bien, même si le papier huilé a du mal à résister quand les ninjas débarquent pour récupérer les plans secrets du Cuirassé Moleskine.


----------



## itako (27 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'ai tout de suite pensé qu'elles sont rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Plein écran et &#63743; tab.


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait que je les fasse changer, pour faire poser du double vitrage...
> Quand il fait très froid, la chaudière est en marche continuellement !...


Le soucis, c'est que remplacer de fenêtre en bois par des montant en PVC, ça entraîne une perte de lumière non négligeable.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

En bois et double vitrage !...


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En bois et double vitrage !...


:affraid: :waou: ça paye les haltérophiles déshabillées


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2009)

Le top c'est bois-alu et double vitrage : bois à l'intérieur et alu à l'extérieur pour résister aux intempéries. 

tirhum, prends-en note : il doit pas souvent faire beau par chez toi à voir tes photo


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai des soucis avec mes fenêtres... on a du double vitrage, mais c'est posé sur l'armature bois pourrave d'avant, du coup ça fuit, et ça caille.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Les miennes sont en alu. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas les démonter pour les fondre et me faire ma batte, dont je vous expliquerai le pourquoi du comment plus tard&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les miennes sont en alu. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas les démonter pour les fondre et me faire ma batte, dont je vous expliquerai le pourquoi du comment plus tard



Ca va te coûter un oeil de les fondre.


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2009)

100% alu à l'origine, même à l'endroit où normalement il y a des vitres. J'ai juste renforcé le tout avec des plaques d'acier percées de meurtrières d'où je peux tirer sur les voisins ou les rats.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: :waou: ça paye les haltérophiles déshabillées


Ah mais nan...
Rien à fout'; chuis locataire !... 



Craquounette a dit:


> tirhum, prends-en note : il doit pas souvent faire beau par chez toi à voir tes photos


Ben... 
Les ciels tout bleus, c'est d'un monotone !... 



Amok a dit:


> 100% alu à l'origine, même à l'endroit où normalement il y a des vitres. J'ai juste renforcé le tout avec des plaques d'acier percées de meurtrières d'où je peux tirer sur les voisins ou les rats.


D'ailleurs certains voisins sont vraiment des "rats" !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah mais nan...
> Rien à fout'; chuis locataire !...



Tsss tsss...

A ton âge. 



J'peux t'arranger kekchoz si tu veux...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les miennes sont en alu. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas les démonter pour les fondre et me faire ma batte, dont je vous expliquerai le pourquoi du comment plus tard&#8230;


 
_T'es toqué, (bis)_
_T'as une batte, (bis)_
_T'es in (bis)_

_Tu nous dis que le bar fut un lieu super,_
_Mais tu n'es pas le premier-hé !_
_T'es pas trop mignon, pas toujours sympa mais t'as l'air sincère_
_On va pas t'épouser-hé*_







_* non, rien à voir, mais j'ai pas trouvé une rime, j'ai remis les paroles originales, là..._


----------



## silvio (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai ce petit problème, vous savez quand le joint de caoutchouc (ou une matière équivalente, en tout cas c'est pas du caca) est plus ou moins foutu et que l'eau s'infiltre parce que le bois à travailler ....
Je profite du fil : si quelqu'un a une idée (et nan je ne vais pas faire des joints en caca) pour éviter ces infiltrations parce qu'y en a marre ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2009)

Joint silicone ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Joint silicone ?



Ca se fume ça? :mouais:


----------



## usurp (28 Janvier 2009)

silvio a dit:


> J
> Je profite du fil : si quelqu'un a une idée (et nan je ne vais pas faire des joints en caca) pour éviter ces infiltrations parce qu'y en a marre ?



Comme *Bassman* l'a si sobrement dit , *joint silicone*, ou  *ce genre* de produit.




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca se fume ça? :mouais:



"silli", de l'anglo-saxon "silly" qui se traduit par bete, nigaud, donc sillicone = cône qui rend idiot, nigaud donc oui, ça se fume  

Là on pourra dire que fumer tue 

@+

--Usurp--


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, un joint en caca&#8230; je ne vois pas d'autre solution&#8230;
Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les miennes sont en alu. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas les démonter pour les fondre et me faire ma batte, dont je vous expliquerai le pourquoi du comment plus tard



Tu vas braquer mémé ? :casse:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca se fume ça? :mouais:


Je t'ai déjà dit que la drogue c'est mal


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je t'ai déjà dit que la drogue c'est mal




En même temps tu dis beaucoup de choses... 
S'il fallait se souvenir de tout...


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Oui mais là ça date de 10 minutes, tu vois, encore un exemple des méfaits de la drogue, on perds la mémoire à court terme, on dit des conneries, et au final, on gerbe


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Janvier 2009)

pour revenir au sujet, pour un 13" les fenètres en plaine écran, ca peut aller.

sur 15" et 17" ca va tout juste, mais c'est bête de mettre en plain écran sur un écran plus grand que 17" !


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour revenir au sujet, pour un 13" les fenètres en plaine écran, ca peut aller.
> 
> sur 15" et 17" ca va tout juste, mais c'est bête de mettre en plain écran sur un écran plus grand que 17" !



J'ai constamment MacGé en pl*e*in écran sur mon 24" , c'est pour mieux voir les conneries qui y sont dites


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui mais là ça date de 10 minutes, tu vois, encore un exemple des méfaits de la drogue, on perds la mémoire à court terme, on dit des conneries, et au final, on gerbe




on faire tout ça dans le désordre.


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on faire tout ça dans le désordre.


Moi ça a toujours été dans cet ordre :sick:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sinon, un joint en caca&#8230; je ne vois pas d'autre solution&#8230;
> Tiens-nous au courant


Je vois rien d'autre non plus. 

En plus, ce qu'il y a de pratique avec le caca c'est que des copains peuvent t'en fournir pour pas cher s'il en manque. 
On devrait p'tet ouvrir un fil, tiens... 
Du genre "du caca pour silvio", une sorte de cacathon pour les fenetres de silvio quoi. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je me posais cette question:
> Et vous, comment elles sont vos fenêtres d'appli, etc... ??



Assez larges et suffisamment hautes, pour laisser passer un grand félin, sinon je ne pourrais plus ni entrer, ni sortir  De plus, elles sont ergonomiques avec un peu de mousse autour pour le confort :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Janvier 2009)

Content que mon post fasse parler les gens 

Sinon, je me demandais juste si le fait que je garde mes fenêtres en plein écran était une habitude Windows ou juste une adaptation à mon écran 13''?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

On a bien lu mais on a pas compris, si tu veux tout savoir.


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Sinon, je me demandais juste si le fait que je garde mes fenêtres en plein écran était une habitude Windows?



pour un 13", non.

pour plus grand que 15" oui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

Oah l'autre hé, il fait semblant d'avoir pigé pour faire le beau devant les gonzesses, le naze hé!


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour un 13", non.
> 
> pour plus grand que 15" oui.



Et si ce n'était simplement qu'une habitude d'utilisation sans aucun rapport à Windows ?

Quel est ce fichu besoin de tout rapporter au système de Microsoft ?


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et si ce n'était simplement qu'une habitude d'utilisation sans aucun rapport à Windows ?
> 
> Quel est ce fichu besoin de tout rapporter au système de Microsoft ?


Ca s'appelle être un switcheur...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Ca s'appelle être un switcheur...



Et exprimer des lois générales sur des faits particuliers qui tiennent de l'utilisation personnelle d'un ordinateur, t'y donnes un nom ?


----------



## jugnin (29 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Content que mon post fasse parler les gens
> 
> Sinon, je me demandais juste si le fait que je garde mes fenêtres en plein écran était une habitude Windows ou juste une adaptation à mon écran 13''?





Chang a dit:


> Bref, comme dit JP, le fil ne t'apportera rien de concret ... ca n'en valait pas la peine ...





jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai pas dit ça.
> J'ai dit qu'on s'en branle.




'tain, vous êtes durs, quand même.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Rajoute s'en pas une couche, jcrois que son post toupouridlannédemilneuf est déjà assez cradossé comme ça


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> 'tain, vous êtes durs, quand même.



Mais ils n'ont pas tord


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Sinon, je me demandais juste si le fait que* je* garde mes fenêtres en plein écran était une habitude Windows ou juste une adaptation à mon écran 13''?


 
Voilà.
C'est pour ça qu'on sait pas.
Et c'est pour ça aussi que la réponse ne nous intéresse pas vraiment.

Mais ce n'est pas très grave.
Paix, joie, amour et copulation.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Paix, joie, amour et copulation.



Surtout copulation


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2009)

Bande de ***** j'vous em***** vous me faîtes tous **** 


PS:
1er **** : "rigolos"
2e  **** : "embrasse"
3e **** : "bien rire!"

Héhé, à défaut de faire des sujets toutpourridlannéedemilneuf, j'ai gardé mon sens de l'humour! C'est pas mal non? 

Allez, sur ce, bon vent!


----------



## jugnin (30 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Allez, sur ce, bon vent!



Alors du coup, tu as laissé tes fenêtres ouvertes...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Celui qui a dit : "Aujourd'hui, quand on post une connerie au bar, personne ne s'en apperçoit" s'est lourdement trompé !

Hé hé hé.


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2009)

oh ça va hein!! :rateau:
M'en fout j'ai du double vitrage!!


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> oh ça va hein!! :rateau:
> M'en fout !



Quoi?

T'écoute mais tu tiens pas compte?


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2009)

roooo... mais non...
M'en fout des bâches que je me suis pris à tour de bras parce que je sais que mon sujet ne méritais pas autre chose!

Promis, je recommencerais plus monsieur le modo


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

ah, tu es déjà de retour... et bien tu auras fait vite... à te voir nous dire déjà "bon vent"...  tu ne peux déjà plus te passer de nous à ce point ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

MacG a fenêtre chez ce garçon le besoin de nous raconter sa vie.


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2009)

Ben voui c'est ça... en fait, je n'aime pas partir sans répondre aux posts qui me sont adressé...
Et puis oui, en effet, je vous aime!! :love:


----------



## missou (30 Janvier 2009)

Arf, pas le choix qui me correspond vraiment, j'ai deux grands écrans et j'utilise tout en taille moyenne donc j'ai en général tout sur le même space, même si j'en utilise tout de même 6. Mais en moyenne je tourne à une 30aine de fenêtre ouverte en même temps sans compter les onglets.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> Arf, pas le choix qui me correspond vraiment, j'ai deux grands écrans et j'utilise tout en taille moyenne donc j'ai en général tout sur le même space, même si j'en utilise tout de même 6. Mais en moyenne je tourne à une 30aine de fenêtre ouverte en même temps sans compter les onglets.



Ouaaaaah !!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> Arf, pas le choix qui me correspond vraiment, j'ai deux grands écrans et j'utilise tout en taille moyenne donc j'ai en général tout sur le même space, même si j'en utilise tout de même 6. Mais en moyenne je tourne à une 30aine de fenêtre ouverte en même temps sans compter les onglets.



A la longueur de ta signature, on s'en serait douté 


PS : réduit moi ça, c'est trop "haut". Merci.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> A la longueur de ta signature, on s'en serait douté
> 
> 
> PS : réduit moi ça, c'est trop "haut". Merci.



Non mais attends t'es dur là quand même le gars il a deux écrans et 30 fenêtres d'ouvertes en même temps ! Ca force le respect quand même...


----------



## missou (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai réduit la signature, j'en ai profité pour la mettre à jour, j'espère que ça convient comme ça ? 

Aussi, j'espère que tu parlais bien de la hauteur de la signature.

Je pensais que c'était commun d'avoir plein de fenêtres d'ouvertes, je fais toujours plein de trucs en même temps.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> J'ai réduit la signature, j'en ai profité pour la mettre à jour, j'espère que ça convient comme ça ?
> 
> Aussi, j'espère que tu parlais bien de la hauteur de la signature.
> 
> Je pensais que c'était commun d'avoir plein de fenêtres d'ouvertes, je fais toujours plein de trucs en même temps.



Tu peux pas la mettre sur 2 lignes ta signature, monsieur Jédeuzécranhavéctrentefenétrouvértenmémetemps, parce que moi j'ai un macbook 13" et ta signature me prends la moitié de l'écran , alors je peux pas profité de la discussion merde alors hein 

C'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres  







_
Edit : 
Tes trentes fenêtres j'pari que c'est des photos de [mode miroir] luc [/mode miroir]  :modo:_:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> je fais toujours plein de trucs en même temps.


 
Ouais, ben il paraît que le temps total mis pour faire plusieurs tâches en même temps est toujours strictement supérieur à la somme des temps mis pour faire chaque tâche séparément.

Voilà.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

Cher Ponk, il me semble que vous vous êtes gouré de fil, en effet vous n'êtes point dans "le fil presque inutile du savoir qu'on sait pas où le placer".


De rien. 
Votre serviteur,
Bassou


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> J'ai réduit la signature, j'en ai profité pour la mettre à jour, j'espère que ça convient comme ça ?
> 
> Aussi, j'espère que tu parlais bien de la hauteur de la signature.
> 
> Je pensais que c'était commun d'avoir plein de fenêtres d'ouvertes, je fais toujours plein de trucs en même temps.



Oui, moi c'est pareil, au supermarché je prends toujours deux caddies, un dans chaque main, mais des fois je me prends un  poteau


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## CouleurSud (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres



C'est étrange que ce fil n'arrive que maintenant à la question cruciale des porte-fenêtres


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Mon cher Bassou,

Certes.

Toutefois, il ne vous a pas échappé que ma remarque, si elle ressortait bien du savoir qui ne sert pas à grand chose sinon à avoir quelque chose à dire à sa voisine de table dans les dîners mondains pour qu'elle pouffe, rougisse et finisse par accepter avec vous les plus triviales galipettes, ma remarque, disais-je, ne manquais pas d'un certain à-propos eut égard aux propos (justement) du sieur à qui je répondais (sieur avec lequel, pourtant, je n'envisage ni pouffage, ni rougitude, ni galipettes)

Tout ça pour dire que, si je l'avais mise à sa place, soit dans le fil d'à coté, son destinataire ne l'eut pas lu et ceux d'à coté non plus, vu qu'à coté c'est pour y déverser, pas pour y lire, puisque ce qu'on y lit, tout le monde s'en tape (sauf éventuel projet de voisine, rougition, pouffitude et tutti-quanti).

Persuadé que vous comprendrez mon dilemne et la solution que j'y apportâ, veuillez agréer, mon cher, l'expression de mes plus grandiloquente bouffoneries.

Votre,
Ponk.


----------



## missou (30 Janvier 2009)

Il ne me semble pas que le fil soit dédié à pour ou contre ma signature, ma signature ne fait pas 800 pixel de haut, donc avec ton macbook tu ne devrait pas avoir de problème, tu scrollera un petit peu et puis tu vas voir ça va aller tout seul, après ce qui est de mon organisation de travail, comme c'est marqué, c'est la mienne.

La question du sondage c'est comment on organise nos fenêtres, je réponds
Ma signature est trop haute, je réduis la hauteur.

De toutes les façons il y a toujours deux ou trois rageux qui sont jamais content et qui donnent des leçons aux autres.


J'y verrais ptet même une pointe de jalousie, et beaucoup de mauvaise foi.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas que le fil soit dédié à pour ou contre ma signature, ma signature ne fait pas 800 pixel de haut, donc avec ton macbook tu ne devrait pas avoir de problème, tu scrollera un petit peu et puis tu vas voir ça va aller tout seul, après ce qui est de mon organisation de travail, comme c'est marqué, c'est la mienne.
> 
> La question du sondage c'est comment on organise nos fenêtres, je réponds
> Ma signature est trop haute, je réduis la hauteur.
> ...



Oui moi je suis trop jaloux, j'ai une signature qui fait que deux lignes c'est pas juste et en plus j'ai pas d'ordinateur

SALE PAIDAI !!


----------



## missou (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tes trentes fenêtres j'pari que c'est des photos de [mode miroir] luc [/mode miroir]  :modo:[/I]:mouais:



Et pourquoi ça ? Du tac au tac comme ça tu lances ça. Tu veux qu'on en parle ?


Voilà on en vient aux insultes, c'est magique ça. Je demande rien à personne, je participe au sujets, je emm**de personne et faut qu'on vienne me faire ch***.

De plus, le réel problème est ou là ?? Je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui a fait que vous partez en live ?


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est étrange que ce fil n'arrive que maintenant à la question cruciale des porte-fenêtres



Et bien il faut dire que j'ai gardé ce lancement pour ce moment propice, parce que les solutions apportées aux fenêtres ont toutes été données. Du coup, en bon vendeur de portes et de tapis, j'amène les clients vers la caisse d'une manière certes peu orthodoxe, mais efficace.

Regardez, j'ai un très grand choix


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> Ma signature est trop haute, je réduis la hauteur.



Ouais.
Elle n'est pas super lisible non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

missou a dit:


> Et pourquoi ça ? Du tac au tac comme ça tu lances ça. Tu veux qu'on en parle ?



Non non, mon psy m'a demandé d'éviter toute discussion en rapport direct avec toutes sortes de sujets sexuels, seul Bassman a le droit de me montrer ses poils


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Mais foutez-lui la paix avec sa signature !

Y va vous taper avec un pneu sinon, faudra pas venir pleurer après !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais foutez-lui la paix avec sa signature !
> 
> Y va vous taper avec un pneu sinon, faudra pas venir pleurer après !



Ou avec une Ducati, ce qui serait presque pire.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais foutez-lui la paix avec sa signature !
> 
> Y va vous taper avec un pneu sinon, faudra pas venir pleurer après !



M'en fou chui caché derrière mon piti 13" avec 2 fenêtres d'ouvertes, il pneu pas m'taper


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Comment ?

Qui est décati ?

Hein ?
Petit con !


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Bon allé j'arrête de le charrier, avec son pneu, il a quand même fait un DUT SRC*, comme moi il y a quelques années... Un truc de glandeur ça 
















_**S*e *R*emonte les *C*ouilles_


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Et bien il faut dire que j'ai gardé ce lancement pour ce moment propice, parce que les solutions apportées aux fenêtres ont toutes été données. Du coup, en bon vendeur de portes et de tapis, j'amène les clients vers la caisse d'une manière certes peu orthodoxe, mais efficace.
> 
> Regardez, j'ai un très grand choix



Ah, très bien. Vraiment 

Mais avant de me décider, j'aurais une question : est-il possible d'apposer une signature sur ces belles porte-fenêtres ?


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, très bien. Vraiment
> 
> Mais avant de me décider, j'aurais une question : est-il possible d'apposer une signature sur ces belles porte-fenêtres ?



Sur certains modèles, on peut rajouter une trappe à chats, mais une signature ? Faut que je vois avec le big boss


----------

